# The final addition! (+HELP!....a surprise.....)



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Well... 
I've got another. 
My friend just got a rat from the pet store, and I told her she shouldn't get one because her mom has said before no pets. She did anyway and go figure, her mom found out and said get rid of it. 
I, having a newer bigger cage (yay!) told her I had room for one more and that I would take her on. 
She is a black hooded, just like my other girls, and is sooo sweet and outgoing. I love her to bits already!! She fantastic. 
Now here's the kicker...
My friend left out a small(or not so small) part.
This rat is very, VERY pregnant. 
I don't know if she was honestly clueless as to her pregnancy or if she thought I would turn her down or what, but she is quite pregnant.
She isn't nippy in the least, though.
So if somebody out there can give me an accurate guess as to when she is going to pop, I'd really appreciate it... I've attached some belly pics as well as just cute pics.

http://tinypic.com/r/2eykrhd/6
http://tinypic.com/r/2eykrhd/6
http://tinypic.com/r/1jlu0z/6



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

A few days I think.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh man.. Just a few days?? Dang. Oh well. Time to prepare! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep a few days. Make sure to keep us updated


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I definitely will. She is HUGE. My app for this forum keeps saying my pics exceed the limit? So I'll have to add pics of the babies through tinypic. But I'll definitely add pics! I hope they all make it. She must be pretty stressed out coming straight from the pet store then being hidden then being driven to me and now she's riding with me to my dads house where we're staying for a little.. That's a lot for a little rat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Post em through Photobucket. thats how I do it now that I have exceeded the limit and its easier anyway


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok  thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooooh, you've got your hands full! No wonder you didn't e-mail me back!


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

congrats on the new addition...plus the 1-15 lol


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Well momma has started fiercely nesting.. So I'm expecting the babies at any time. She chose the dark back corner of the smaller cage (it's a little small, but it's the safest one I have for babies.. Bar spacing is under 1 cm and it has plastic walls for the first 3" off the ground) and under the first floor level so it's dark and hidden. She's definitely going to pop soon! I'll update everyone on how it goes and of when she delivers and how many she has.
Here's to hoping that everyone arrives safely!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

...must post pics !!!!!;d


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol! I will  no babies yet but she did finish her big old nest! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Just went and checked on her, the first baby is here! She's in labor currently  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

8 babies so far, I'm hoping there won't be too many more lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

